# Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?



## Chronik (29. April 2015)

*Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

Hey hey,

ich habe vor mir eine neue Platte zu kaufen. Für die ich mich eig. schon entscheiden habe. Jetzt fehlt mir eig. nur das Gehäuse dafür (3 zur Auswahl). Bloß ich weiß nicht welcher USB Anschluss am schnellsten, besten und am sicheresten ist (was wackeln angeht)? Z.B. ich habe eine alte Platte bzw. Gehäuse mit USB 2 Anschluss, dieser Anschluss ist ein USB mini B Stecker. Ja und dieser Stecker wackelt doch beträchtlich.

Darum wollte ich fragen welche Stecker-Typ, am anderen Ende eines USB 3.0 Kabels, sich am besten eig. für schnelligkeit, für beständigkeit und was das wackeln an geht sicherheit?
Diese drei hätte ich vorläufig zur Auswahl: ein Festplattengehäuse aus Alu (mit USB 3.0),  ein Festplattengehöuse aus Alu (mit USB 3.0) und nochmals ein Festplattengehöuse aus Alu (mit USB 3.0) (alle drei sind 2,5 Zoll gehäuse) aber alle drei haben Unterschiedlichen Steckertypen! Also welcher eig. sich am besten?


----------



## CandyOrange (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

also mit einem USB B-Stecker wird am Stabilsten Sitzen da diese kleine wiederhäckhen einfach sehr lange halten (dein Smartphone Ladekabel ) am besten Model 2 dann hast du noch nen langen Querschnitt des Steckers mit dabei ! beim Speed bleibt 3.0 - 3.0 !


----------



## Chronik (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

Danke für den Tipp, auch wenn ich nicht so ganz durch blicke du sagts ein USB B-Stecker steckt am sichersten (Bild, meinst du die?). Gibts die überhaupt für externe Platten?

Du räts mir also den Stecker-Typ 2 von meiner Platten Auswahl, was ein USB 3.0 Micro B stecker ist!? Ich habe zwar kein Smartphone aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

Ich kann das Gehäuse empfehlen:
Inateck USB 3.0 Externes FestplattengehÃ?use fÃ?r 9.5mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Großer stabiler USB A und hat einen Ein/Aus-Schalter.


----------



## Cinnayum (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

Also ich habe 3 WD 1-2 TB 2,5" HDDs als Auslagerung.
Die Mini-USB 3.0s verlieren, wenn man Druck nach oben / unten auf den Stecker ausübt, schon mal den Kontakt. (ein Film hört dann etwa auf zu laufen)
Beim Liegen auf den Schreibtisch oder vorsichtigen Bewegen, etwa um Platz für die Kaffeetasse zu machen, hatte ich bisher aber keine Probleme.

Die Typ-A haben breitere Kontakte und einen tieferen Sitz. Wenn du von Belastungen auf die Steckverbindung ausgehen musst, würde ich den nehmen. Ich empfinde die Mini-Stecker aber nicht als Einschränkung oder Datengefährdung.


----------



## Chronik (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich kann das Gehäuse empfehlen:
> Inateck USB 3.0 Externes FestplattengehÃ?use fÃ?r 9.5mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> Großer stabiler USB A und hat einen Ein/Aus-Schalter.



Nun das Gehäuse sieht sehr gut. Ich muss aber warscheinlich das 2,5 Zoll gehäuse nehmen (was 16,99 kosten)? Obwohl bei deinem Angebot da steht "für 9.5mm 7mm 2.5 Zoll"
Bleibt bloß die Frage wie verwende ich den Ein/Aus Schalten?
Ein bischen Schade das das Gehäuse nicht aus Alu ist, wegen der Wärme.

Also in welches Gehäuse passt eine 2,5 Zoll Platte?


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2015)

*AW: Festplattengehäuse aber welcher USB 3 Stecker-Typ ist besser?*

Das Gehäuse was ich verlinkt habe passt.
Das um 16,99 unterstützt zusätzlich USAP was in Verbindung mit einer SSD schneller ist.
Der Ein/Aus-Schalter funktioniert wie ein Abziehen des Steckers.
Die 2,5" erzeugen so wenig Wärme, das fällt nicht ins Gewicht.
Hab ein 7200rpm Seagate in dem Gehäuse und nach ein paar Stunden dauerschreiben kommt die auf geringe ~45°C


----------

